# 24Online client automatically opens a homepage



## nix (Aug 27, 2005)

as you know already...whenever i connect to internet thru the 24Online client [elitecore], i get a message saying-You are now logged in.
and then immediately a new IE window opens automatically with softwarepatch homepage. this is so annoying as I don't use IE. Is ther anyway to stop that IE window open automatically??


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 27, 2005)

post a hijackthis log here


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

use a firewall like zone 6 and block it
also, is that spyware or u dont like IE...
if u dont like it then jus uninstall it via components...


----------



## theraven (Aug 29, 2005)

u cant block it
u cant do anythign abt it
the setting is from the server side of ur ISP
trust me i know . i TRIED

expert and QM ... dont talk when u have no clue .. it has nuthin to do with adware / spyware


----------



## club_pranay (Aug 29, 2005)

same problem with sify.... i have a download package... it's so irritating!!


----------



## theraven (Aug 29, 2005)

what package ?
what problem ?
does sify also use 24 online ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2005)

not only that... i mean not only with elitcore... Reliance CDMA R connect/TATA Indicom CDMA dialer also does the same... it just brings a IE windows open... but with those dialer if one can dial with windows dialer... then it doesnt happens... so those software installes some thing which does this act...


----------



## Ringwraith (Aug 30, 2005)

mine opens up in a firefox page  ..not as bad as IE but as raven said..cannot be helped


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 30, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> what package ?
> what problem ?
> does sify also use 24 online ?



hehehe well almost yes 
we too have a dialer 
that opens the sify homepage 
whenever we connect 
but sify opens quite a intresting page 
its like it opens thier Sports section or the entertaintment section etc
yeps it is quite annoying 
but somehow my hands have been trained  to quickly go for the close button of IE


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2005)

@techno_funky

does ur connection have data limit...

u know why i am asking that?? as who pays for that page?? as sify is opening that page without ur permission... then sify should pay for that graphics crampd page... lol.. may b u r not bother about that little data trancefar... but morally why should u pay that??


----------



## theraven (Aug 30, 2005)

like i said its ur isp
dun worry dialer has no spyware/adware
its a setting from the server side of ur ISP

as for ur issues concernin the download. . u should take it up with the ISP
although i highly doubt that they'll change the policy for u


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 30, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> @techno_funky
> 
> does ur connection have data limit...
> 
> u know why i am asking that?? as who pays for that page?? as sify is opening that page without ur permission... then sify should pay for that graphics crampd page... lol.. may b u r not bother about that little data trancefar... but morally why should u pay that??



yeps i too have a data cap 
but yeps iam not concerned about it 
cause allrite a site wont take gbs of data 
so not a problem for me


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 31, 2005)

well i also use 24online,, is it happeneing now or was it there since the very beginning... as i dont get any homepage started when i log in


----------



## theraven (Aug 31, 2005)

boss .. it is ISP dependent
if ur isp decides to display u a page .. IT WILL
why is that soo tought to understand ?


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 31, 2005)

> does ur connection have data limit...
> 
> u know why i am asking that?? as who pays for that page?? as sify is opening that page without ur permission... then sify should pay for that graphics crampd page... lol.. may b u r not bother about that little data trancefar... but morally why should u pay that??



that was something really so logical. in fact u shd directly call them up and ask the reason why does it happen so.

u ppl have a clear idea "all broadband wale chor hote hain!" we gotta fight against them. may be a page doesnt take GBs and may be it wont affect u much but u need to ask them a simple WHY?


----------



## Generic Superhero (Sep 1, 2005)

Ur ISP has set it so. No way to get rid of it.


----------



## shyamalpandya (Nov 11, 2006)

hey guys, here is your RESULT !!!

go to RUN > type Regedit > Press Enter > Navigate to this Registry :

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\eLitecore\Cyberoam\24Online\Authintication Client\Preferences

there will be lots of settings for registry. pls dnt even touch any of them 

Double Click on "OpenPageURL"

It will allow you to change the homepage that opens automatically when you log in. You may do 2 things :

1 - change the URL to whatever webpage you want
2- Make it blank, so it will never open any page automatically. 

Now, the other settings...TRY whatever you wish in other settings, this might not change the way you log in.

Do not change ClientInstallationPath and ServerPrefID please.... else you might loose the software. Else... enjoy.... mail me at shyamalpan@gmail.com for any other assitance. thank you.

if you are satisfied, 
pls Increase my Reputation 
by clicking on ICON next to 
my online/Offline status Icon
at bottom lest of this REPLY. again... thanks....


----------



## 24online (Dec 24, 2006)

24online client is my good software but i normally use http client.

Image :

*i16.tinypic.com/2uzz6rt.jpg

*gateway-address/24online/webpages/clientlogin.jsp
For account :
*gateway address/24online/webpages/myaccountlogin.jsp


For sharing files from one pc to other :


First of turn off firewall from network properties, also remove exceptions from that. Now Install any one software from below link..

*rapidshare.com/files/6634347/LAN.rar
it contain lan messenger.
it must be installed on two shairng pc.. so u can chat, transfer files etc.. but firwall must be off...

mine is lan based net. so dont use modem , only use ethernet card..


----------

